# Has anyone bought Korean stones from Rhinestone Queen?



## Mistyann (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi,
I was wondering if anyone has bought rhinestones from Rhinestone Queen. The prices looked decent o me for korean stones....but I am brand new and pretty clueless. What do you all think?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

why don't you post the website so we can check the prices?


----------



## Mistyann (Dec 28, 2009)

HotFix Queen - SWAROVSKI HOT FIX RHINESTONES ~ Hot Fix, Korean Hot Fix Rhinestones Sorry! It was Hotfix queen...here's the link.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

ouch! 

Looks *expensive* to me!


----------



## Mistyann (Dec 28, 2009)

*sigh* ....thanks....I'm open to suggestions! You can PM if you want! I would appreciate it!


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

suggestions for what?


----------



## Mistyann (Dec 28, 2009)

Rhinestone suppliers


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Mistyann said:


> Rhinestone suppliers


Rhinestone Guy


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

the queen seems a bit pricey to me... check around for more options


----------



## Mistyann (Dec 28, 2009)

Am I missing something? When I looked, rhinestone guy was $3.95 a gross for 10ss and the quen was $1.75 a gross for 10ss....I thought they were bothKorean....what am I missing?


----------



## Mistyann (Dec 28, 2009)

If no one wantsto giveup their supplier....can you at least give me an idea of whatPriceIshould be lookng for? Thanks so much!


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Try Digital Art Solutions. They are more famous for their software but also have good prices for rhinestones and they are supposed to be top quality Korean. the rhinestone guy has a more upscale rhinestone he sells and that is why his prices are as high as they are.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Also check out Nova Rhinestone, they have some decent prices as well


----------



## Mistyann (Dec 28, 2009)

Thank you both! My head is kind of spinning with all the research on machines, software and designs!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I think I am buying Korean...they say they are but how do I know!...the glue color is not accurate anymore..I go with my guy since I have not had any complaints...Novarhinestone do have good stones. I am not happy with their best wholesale pricing as they told me I had to order at least $1000 per order to get true wholesale. Maybe they have changed, I will check with them next month in Long Beach. I am going to take several stones with me to see if any of the vendors can tell me which is the good quality Korean...the normal Korean or good Chinese. I have some of each..this will be interesting test


----------



## Mistyann (Dec 28, 2009)

Please post what you find out. I'd love the information.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

I think a lot of the differences in quality may be as simple as which has two or more surfaces machine cut. Not a manufacturer myself so this is more opinion than personal knowledge. I have some cheap stones that look good but the tops of some of tham are round instead of flat hence the machine cut reference.on two or more surfaces the back being the first side cut.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

That will be interesting Charles  I too cannot wait till the show to see what everyone has


----------



## Mistyann (Dec 28, 2009)

Where is the show? Do they ever have any in the midwest? I'm in Missouri.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

There are also a couple of our members here who also supply rhinestones such as Veedub and Allhamps. You can look in their sig lines on their profiles to see their websites  There is definitely no shortage of suppliers out there  I believe both of those members import them themselves and offer fairly good pricing


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Mistyann, the show we are talking about is the ISS show that is going to be in Long Beach this january. If you look on the ISS printwear show website, they have a schedule of all the different shows, and when one might be near you


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Mistyann said:


> Where is the show? Do they ever have any in the midwest? I'm in Missouri.


ISS Homepage
This will give you the schedule of shows.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks for posting that Jane  I was being lazy earlier haha.


----------



## cmkmom (Jul 17, 2009)

If you have a resale permit, this is a good place:

Rhinestone Heat Transfer, Custom Designs, Wholesale Hotfix Rhinestones (only thing I don't like about them, is their shipping prices)

Korean Hotfix Rhinestone Supplier (don't need resale permit and free shipping on orders of $50 or more, with shipping code)

Digital Art Solutions has good pricing too and if you fax in an order of $100 or more, you get free shipping.


----------



## Mistyann (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks CMKmom!


----------

